# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Saw my reflection in a Mirror!

## Elkfazer

Had a dream last night where I was involved in a car crash in which the car overturned down an embankment. I walked free with no injuries and the police checked me out too etc, but then some bystanders decided to take me back to their home to give me a drink to calm me down after the crash.

Whilst there the kind man gave me something to read as he made me a drink, I looked at it and it was a Dream Yoga book  :tongue2: , I never got lucid doh!, but I thought it was great that he was into similar stuff as me.

At this point he came back and he said "You've got a mark on your face, take a look at it!" he handed me a hand mirror and I said "Ok lets check it out"

I looked at my face in this mirror and boy! was my face warped or what!
My left eye was all swollen as if I'd been in a boxing match and it was also crosseyed as if looking into my nose. I say my nose, but it was not there anymore, my right eye was where my nose should have been and it was ok, looking forward still, I looked for my nose and it was above where my right eye should have been, almost on my forehead.  ::roll:: 

Geez that was a freaky moment I must say, and not one time did I twig that it might be a dream as it was that vivid and life-like, I mean my face wasn't like that in real life of course, but the texture of skin and the general lack of any visible glitches otherwise, it really did look like a brilliantly conceived photoshop picture taken to the max. 

It was at about that time that I would decide I would commit suicide because of how my face looked. Fortunately I woke up..phew!  ::bowdown::

----------


## yellowlight

Oooh that must've been scary. But don't worry, there's nothing wrong with you, it can happen to anyone. 
I once had a dream where I went outside to pee, and on the way I looked at myself in the mirror and saw that I was all covered in hair. And a guy on DV (don't remember his name) said he had dreamt that he had the head of a horse  ::chuckle::

----------


## Lucid-Hunter

hahah thats soooo fuckin cool man, I love that feeling where you wake up (maybe you even touched your face just to check it?) and your just like "AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW IT WAS A DREAM!"  ::D:

----------


## Elkfazer

> hahah thats soooo fuckin cool man, I love that feeling where you wake up (maybe you even touched your face just to check it?) and your just like "AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW IT WAS A DREAM!"




ROTFL  ::lol::  Yeah, I woke up in a sweat and my heart pounding away and I did indeed check my face, how dumb of me at the time!

I've got an idea now, talking about mirrors warping facial features. How about someone who can get lucid easily trying this for a test ( if it hasn't already been done). Do you think you can find the type of DC who thinks that they are in their own reality whilst in your LD and show them their own reflection?

What if you both look in the same mirror at the same time? Will both reflections be warped? lol. It would be interesting to find out and see if they freak out at their reflection ( assuming it works that way)  ::banana::

----------


## Robot_Butler

That is spooky.  I have the same thing happen with my teeth all the time in dreams.  I knocked out my teeth several years ago in real life.  I always dream they are chipping or falling out again.  Classic dreamsign, I know.

Have you seen Abre Los Ojos/ Vanilla sky?  Your story reminds me of that movie.

----------


## Elkfazer

> That is spooky.  I have the same thing happen with my teeth all the time in dreams.  I knocked out my teeth several years ago in real life.  I always dream they are chipping or falling out again.  Classic dreamsign, I know.
> 
> Have you seen Abre Los Ojos/ Vanilla sky?  Your story reminds me of that movie.



Hi Robot  :smiley:  I bet you get lucid everytime with the teeth dreamsign? Still disturbing though I guess!

And yeah! Saw Vanilla Sky a few years ago and thought it was pretty good, it wasn't until later though that I really realised what the whole film was about.The last 20 mins was better than the rest though, unfortunately  ::?:

----------


## Lëzen

That's pretty cool, in a freaky sort of way...I looked at my reflection in a lucid one time, but it was fairly normal with the exception of my face being slightly distorted. Perhaps reflections look more normal in lucids than they do in regular dreams? I wouldn't know because I can't remember a time when I looked into a mirror in a normal dream.

----------


## Banana

i had a dream last night where i looked in a mirror and i looked fine

my eyes were really bloodshot but i rationalized that it was because i was just smoking some weed, and i was. and it was pretty fun.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> Hi Robot  I bet you get lucid everytime with the teeth dreamsign? Still disturbing though I guess!



Sadly, I almost never get lucid from it.  My teeth do actually chip out a lot since they are all composite, now.  I always just assume it is real, and get mad that I have to go look like a hillbilly for a few days and blow another $300 at the dentist.

----------


## DuB

A couple days ago I got lucid and looked in a mirror, which I rarely think to do. In the mirror I wasn't myself, but rather some sort of hypermasculine Duke Nukem like character. My face also had some minor cuts and bruises. It was pretty bizarre.

I can only recall looking in a mirror while lucid two times times before this. One of the times my reflection was normal, and the other time it was normal except that it showed me standing in an entirely different part of the room than where I was actually standing.  ::|:

----------


## ultranova

I had a dream too where i looked at mirror --> everything was fine except the reflection was making some weird expressions  ::D:

----------


## D1r3w0lf

I also had many mirror dreams, the most bizarre one was when I had fingers for ears and an ear for a nose...

And several others where my face looks like staring at a fun house mirror or a Lava Lamp.

----------

